

Total Lunar Eclipse Mon Night/Tue Morning for Western Hemisphere - koepked
http://www.mreclipse.com/LEdata/TLE2010Dec21/TLE2010Dec21.html

======
adaml_623
Does anybody else have a problem with the phrase, 'The Western Hemisphere'?

And I'm from Australia so Summer 2011 is a difficult thing as well.

~~~
route66
In this context: no. It's just the astronomical description (by convention)
for the 180 degrees of longitude "left" of Greenwich. But sometimes I have
problems with "western" designating a cultural/political unity where Australia
makes part of whereas Brazil might not (depending on context).

And indeed: when, actually, is Summer 2011 in Australia?

------
jmatt
Nice. Sounds like a great reason to stay up late.

The next annular solar eclipse for north america:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_May_20,_2012>

And the next total solar eclipse for north america:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_August_21,_201...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_eclipse_of_August_21,_2017)

Please correct me if I'm wrong or add to my list.

------
iuguy
For those of us not living in the US, or not wanting to stay up late, or even
for those that want to work out the best time to go out to look (if it's cold
where you are), <http://www.stellarium.org/> is a free cross-platform
planetarium tool that allows you to simulate the skies from your personal
location and gives you loads of info to boot. You can also switch dark skies
mode on if you install it on a laptop and take it outside without it
destroying your night sight.

If you want to see what a lunar eclipse would look like _from the moon's
perspective_ , Celestia (<http://www.shatters.net/celestia/>) is a free cross-
platform solar system simulator where you can go to the moon, set the time
accordingly and watch the sun go behind the earth.

------
geuis
To be clear for those on the west coast, it's actually 12/20/2010 starting
around 10:30pm. The "morning" is for the eastern seaboard where it'll be 3am
for totality, whereas for those of us in the west it's 12am.

~~~
koepked
I changed the title to reflect this.

